# Sexing Photos



## TropicalJewels (Nov 25, 2006)

POST REMOVED


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

For tincs, and azureus I love to see full view from above with toes showing. As for aurates I have found that a full view of the body and even a side by side comparison shot is the way to go. The more round and fat aurates usually end up being the female and the more angular ones end up being the males. I hope this helps and as for other darts I really go by who calls and if I get fertiles eggs from a perspective pair.


----------



## TropicalJewels (Nov 25, 2006)

*Photo ID help*

POST REMOVED


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

It would depend on the species...

I would say from above then from the side, but only if the frog is standing up, not if it is hunched down.


----------



## TropicalJewels (Nov 25, 2006)

*Azureus Sex ID Pics*

POST REMOVED


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

2 might me a male and 1 and 3 look female.


----------



## elmoisfive (Dec 31, 2004)

In my experience, if one is dealing with adult tincs (azureus), introduction of a male to a female results in almost immediate recognition of the opposite sex. Introduction of female to female or male to male tends to lead to aggression. So you may find that introduction of potential mates to your female followed by careful observation in the first few minutes is helpful.

I'm sure this doesn't always work out but it is worth a shot. While toepads and body shape are very helpful, behavioral response can be equally helpful.

Good luck.

Bill


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

I would say that #1 is a female, #2 is a male and I am not sure about #3. It is probably a female but I am not as certain as I am with the other two. Good luck!


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

female
male
male

S

or not


----------



## Android1313 (Dec 15, 2006)

^x3 
1-Female
2-Male 
3-Male
:wink:


----------

